# Disable Airbag System



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have some work to do under the dash around the leg airbags. Can anyone tell me what the service manual procedure is for disabling the airbag system? Thanks! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Disconnect battery.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought the system had a power reserve of some type? Is disconnecting the battery the service manual procedure? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

The standard procedure with almost any vehicle is to disconnect the battery and wait at least 2 mins before servicing any srs component. We do this alot in a body shop and go to classes twice a year to keep current on this and other repair procedures. Waiting 2 mins allows any stored power in the system to fully discharge.


----------

